# Blood Red Fire Shrimp and Iodine



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am planning investing in a 65gallon saltwater tank and have a question for anyone and everyone.
I read that Red Fire Shrimp require correct levels of iodine in the water in order to promote proper molting. 

Can anyone comment on this? 
Has anyone owned or currently have Red Fire Shrimp in their Saltwater tank?
If so, what have your experiences been? 

I'm leaning over into getting the Red Fire Shrimp over other shrimp because of it's bright red attractive colour. 

I will have more questions but this is it for now.

Hope to hear from some of you. 

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Blood shrimp are more secretive as they are a deep water shrimp, so keep that in mind. In my 35 gal I had 6 blood shrimp and only saw them at feeding time.

In terms of iodine, weekly dosing will do but not really necessary if you do bi-weekly or at least monthly water changes w/a good synthetic salt mix. Brands that I recommend are:

TropicMarin ~$100/200gal mix
TropicMarin Pro ~$120/200gal mix
Reef Crystals ~$80/160gal mix
SeaChem Reef Salt ~$100/160gal mix

Instant Ocean is generally on the low side of Ca, Alk and Mg but is fine if you have a means in place to boost it, such as Ca Rx, 2-part Ca-alk solution, Mg solution, etc.

HTH


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Wilson.

Will dosing the water with idodine harm any other fish 
i.e. clownfish, cardinalfish, tangs, etc. maybe some coral or anenomi


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Not at all. Just be careful dosing if you have micro algae problems as the cation pair of most iodine supplements is potassuim. No worries of you are using Lugol's iodine.

HTH


----------

